# Fishing Tip # 1271 DIY Split Ring Pliers



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The pliers in the photo below must be 40+ years old. I made them when I was assembling lures in Mobile back in the early 70's. There were no commercially available pliers at the time so I made my own by grind down the tips on regular needle nose pliers.

I don't know if you can see it in the photo but the tips of the jaws are flat and extremely thin. You have to pay attention if you use them because they will slice you in a heart beat. On the up-side, they out preform currently available split ring pliers. These couldn't be manufactured because there'd be law suits from dorks cutting themselves. They work on tiny rings as well as 150# test rings.


----------

